# Amazing! 98% of men can't see the boat and all girls can??



## B-17engineer (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah I can't see the boat...


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 30, 2010)

What boat???

looks like she's kneeling on one (maybe) but other than that.... nothing.

I'll keep looking though, just to be sure.


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 30, 2010)

That's what I was thinking


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 30, 2010)

What boat? Are you daft?


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 31, 2010)

Boat....is that some sort of innuendo?


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 31, 2010)

I can't see the boat either but I've noticed somewhere you could park a bike.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2010)

There's a What....Where???


----------



## DBII (Mar 31, 2010)

Nope, I still do not see the waterfall or a boat. Stop messing with us H-man. 


DBII


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice boat.


----------



## beaupower32 (Mar 31, 2010)

Still looking for the boat


----------



## Geedee (Mar 31, 2010)

This is precisely the reason I became an Advanced Powerboat Instructor.

I would regularly teach...depending on the course... General Handling, Recognising the various bits, Stern Mooring, Tying up, Hazards to Navigation and my favourite...coming alongside


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 31, 2010)

I only have a white sandy background???


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 31, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> I only have a white sandy background???



Dammit Jan! 
It's your mind mirroring itself in the pc monitor screen!  *runs*


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Looks like her butt is into dental hygiene, she flosses regularly.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 31, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Dammit Jan!
> It's your mind mirroring itself in the pc monitor screen!  *runs*



*Throws a well aimed snowball...........splat........SCORE! Yeeessssss!*


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2010)

There is a boat? :S


----------



## Airframes (Mar 31, 2010)

Can't see a boat. What they look like?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 31, 2010)

WOW!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 31, 2010)

Looks more like a Junk to me.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 1, 2010)

Hmm.... no, can't see the boat. Can't even see the beach either. And I've been staring at this picture for so long that my eyes are getting strained, and it's making my body feel weird.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2010)

What illusion??? There is no Boat.....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 4, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> What illusion??? There is no Boat.....


I agree, I never saw a boat.


Wheels


----------



## proton45 (Apr 4, 2010)

I dont see a boat but she's got nice flotation devices...


----------



## Njaco (Apr 4, 2010)

Hate to be a party pooper but H, thats pushing the envelope. Be careful.

and the boat is right over....well.......it was there a moment ago.......I think.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 5, 2010)

Boat, beach, waterfall, butterfly, what the?????


----------



## B-17engineer (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh well......


----------



## machine shop tom (Apr 13, 2010)

I can see what resemble pontoons.

Do I win the booby prize?

tom


----------



## kgambit (Apr 13, 2010)

proton45 said:


> I dont see a boat but she's got nice flotation devices...



   good one Proton!

what boat?


----------



## Henk (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok, now this is no joke, I know I have poor eye vision, but to make fun of that fact is just not the way to go, I see no freaking boat, geez I must go and see my eye specialist again. lol


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2010)

Had another look....I still don't see no stinkin' boat....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 14, 2010)

There is definitely no boat....


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2010)

MOTORBOAT!!! blub blub blub.......


----------



## Airframes (Apr 15, 2010)

I think I might have spotted a couple of mooring buoys, but no boat.......


----------



## B-17engineer (Apr 15, 2010)

Njaco said:


> MOTORBOAT!!! blub blub blub.......



he he he


----------



## Loiner (Apr 22, 2010)

I think she's at the seaside, so there could be a boat I suppose ...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2010)

C'mon......I thought we had resolved this.....whatever....thingy!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 22, 2010)

I call B.S. There is no boat in that picture


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2010)

Zeppelins, yes. Boat, no.


----------



## beaupower32 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thorlifter said:


> I call B.S. There is no boat in that picture



Agree, There are no facts to prove that a boat exsist. Until someone shows supporting documents that a boat is indeed there, I call B.S. too as there is no said boat.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 22, 2010)

beaupower32 said:


> Agree, There are no facts to prove that a boat exsist. Until someone shows supporting documents that a boat is indeed there, I call B.S. too as there is no said boat.



Right!

I see Boobs, Butt, Babe, Blonde, and a Bikini, but no Boat.


----------



## conkerking (Apr 22, 2010)

Nope... definitely no boat.


----------

